

Intel Futurist Shows How You’ll Download and Program Your Own Robot Next Year - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130921/intel-futurist-shows-how-youll-download-and-program-your-own-robot-next-year/?mod=atd_homepage_carousel

======
pedalpete
I couldn't find anything in my brief search, but does anybody know how you'll
program these robots?

